# PraPraze (předpona pra-)



## allgida

Ahoj,

jak byste, prosím, přeložili název článku, který pojednává o původní historické Praze? Autor o ní hovoří jako o PraPraze.

Za jakoukoliv pomoc velice děkuji


----------



## Mori.cze

Přeložili do?

(Angličtina? Nevymýšlela bych žádné fancy opičárny a napsala bych historical Prague; jestli je ale málo místa a když už autor je tak, ehm, vtipný, dalo by se možná použít pre-Prague)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Dobrý den, souhlasím s názorem Mori.cze. Podle mého se nenajde v angličtině nějaký "vtipný" ekvivalent české předpony "pra-", aniž by to znělo prapodivně. Navrhl bych ještě "Historic Prague", "Prague - its Origins", "Prague in its Earliest Days", nebo "Prague - History and Heritage". Bez bližších znalostí obsahu článku bych zvolil poslední variantu. Aspoň budete mít podobný aliterační efekt _*P*ra*P*raha_ a _*H*istory and *H*eritage._


----------



## Barubek

To mi připomnělo písničku Prapředci od Ivana Mládka. V pravidlech jsem viděla, že není dovoleno citovat víc jak čtyři věty, tak sem místo toho hodím odkaz na text. - http://www.ujdeto.cz/lyrics/ivan-mladek/prapredci/


----------



## Návštěvník

Předpona "pra-" má v němčině ekvivalent Ur- (Prazdroj = Urquell), českým mírnějším ekvivalentem je také "staro-" (pivo Staropramen, Starobrno, prarodič je slovensky "starý otec" nebo "stará mama"). Takže doslovný překlad by mohl být třeba OldPrague, ale ta slovní hříčka je asi nepřeložitelná.


----------

